# USB_ERR_TIMEOUT on HP DJ1020



## lmar (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi, 

Trying to put this print to work but the system got this error:

```
usb_alloc_device: set address (...) failed (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored);
```
followed by:

```
usb_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor (...) failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
```
Is a GhostBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p31 amd64. 

In my search don't encounter nothing similar (this error with usb print) and kinda needing this working as soon as possible! 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2016)

lmar said:


> Is a GhostBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p31 amd64.


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## lmar (Jul 15, 2016)

SirDice said:


> PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives



Resuming to the point: Its a problem in FreeBSD installation, and not if it is a Derivative or not. Because that I came here directly in FreeBSD Forum:

FreeBSD in this box couldn't recognize the usb print (and I noted that my external harddrive too). The motherboard is https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5LD2 (is the Rev. 2.0).

Surprisingly, in my box I have a _derivative_ of this motherboard and the print was recognized and installed flawlessly - https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5LD2X .

In a Linux installation, the box with the error (P5LD2) recognizes and installs the print without problem.


----------

